# Going From Uber Driver to Insurance Agent



## NashuaUberGuy (Jul 9, 2017)

Last year I tried doing Uber full time and realized that it just isn't a realistic full-time job in New Hampshire (or most places for that reason.) 

So, tried some other things, and about two months ago, I became an insurance agent.*

I'm still learning the ins and outs of selling insurance, but I keep on thinking back to my experiences with how tough it was t0 work insurance into ridesharing and I wonder if that fact could create a market for newly licensed insurance folks such as myself. 

Right now, I'm licensed just in New Hampshire, but I've been approved for Massachusetts as well, I'll be beginning sales efforts there in a few weeks.

I honestly have no idea how I'd market to other rideshare drivers, or if that even is worth doing. 





* - Technically a licensed sales producer.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

You could still gig it if you want


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Take uber everywhere you go and get all of them properly iinsured, guaranteed 90% of the drivers you recieve will be inadequately insured. Minimum trips, long enough for a solid sales pitch. $1 tip so they remember you positively. Easy picking.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

NashuaUberGuy said:


> So, tried some other things, and about two months ago, I became an insurance agent.*
> * - Technically a licensed sales producer.


You have crossed over to the dark side. A sales person is bad enough. An insurance sales person...


----------

